# Spitfire Audio | Originals Epic Strings



## Simeon

I have been so very surprised by Spitfire Audio's Orig!nals Series. I am going to explore Epic Strings which has a much different sound and feel than Intimate Strings. I am also going to compare Epic Strings with Intimate Strings, BBCSO, and ALBION ONE Strings. Join me, I know it is going to be "Epic"!



@Spitfire Team


----------



## MusicStudent

"live dynamic switching of shorts and longs". Please tell me is this unique to this library? I think this is what I am looking for but don't seem to find it my strings libraries, for example it is not in the SF Original Intimate Strings set, right? Just does not seem intuitive to have separate shorts and long for sketching out ideas if there is a way to combine them!


----------



## Simeon

MusicStudent said:


> "live dynamic switching of shorts and longs". Please tell me is this unique to this library? I think this is what I am looking for but don't seem to find it my strings libraries, for example it is not in the SF Original Intimate Strings set, right? Just does not seem intuitive to have separate shorts and long for sketching out ideas if there is a way to combine them!


Intimate Strings also has a “Live” preset that does something similar with the longs and shorts. I think this is a really nice feature and combined with Expression and the Dynamic controls is very nice.


----------



## MusicStudent

Simeon, please excuse my ignorance but I don't see a "live" preset in Intimate string to combine longs and shorts in any manner. As it is now, I will have to purchase the Epic Strings based on your video to get this feature. I would gladly do that, but I am afraid I will still not see how you get the "live dynamic switching of shorts and longs". 

Oh, and while I have your attention, can you point me to the floor expression pedal that you are using?


----------



## Simeon

MusicStudent said:


> Simeon, please excuse my ignorance but I don't see a "live" preset in Intimate string to combine longs and shorts in any manner. As it is now, I will have to purchase the Epic Strings based on your video to get this feature. I would gladly do that, but I am afraid I will still not see how you get the "live dynamic switching of shorts and longs".
> 
> Oh, and while I have your attention, can you point me to the floor expression pedal that you are using?



I just checked this, and you are correct, sorry for missing this.

Having several instruments with similar-looking interfaces sometimes gets confusing.
I thought that Intimate did indeed have a "Live" preset, but unfortunately, it does not.
What I am thinking however is to be able to recreate a similar effect using UNIFY and TWO instances of Intimate Strings (1: Long, 2: Short) and to be able to dynamically switch between them with velocity similar to what Epic Strings is doing.


----------



## MusicStudent

Simeon said:


> recreate a similar effect using UNIFY and TWO instances of Intimate Strings (1: Long, 2: Short) and to be able to dynamically switch between them with velocity similar to what Epic Strings is doing.



OK, thanks... now running to Google to see what the heck is "UNIFY". OK, I am back. UNIFY is not what I am looking for! The complexity of level of my music making has recently exceeded my ability to understand much of this stuff, so I need to first do some catching up. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Simeon

MusicStudent said:


> OK, thanks... now running to Google to see what the heck is "UNIFY".



I just did this, and it is amazing!
I am going to do a quick video demo on how to do this, stay tuned!
This opens up some really cool possibilities!!!!


----------



## Simeon

MusicStudent said:


> Oh, and while I have your attention, can you point me to the floor expression pedal that you are using?



I am currently using a Yamaha FC7 for my Expression pedal.


----------



## Simeon

OK, Just recorded the video, give me a few minutes to edit and upload.
I think this could open up so many fabulous opportunities.
This video is like a drop of water in the ocean.
Stay tuned!


----------



## MusicStudent

I will tell Sweetwater I want the Simeon Endorsed Model


----------



## Simeon

MusicStudent said:


> I will tell Sweetwater I want the Simeon Endorsed Model



Absolutely, no kidding!


----------



## Simeon

Here you go:


----------



## MusicStudent

That was fantastic. Not only could I hear the differences, I could see the differences. My mind is spinning. Big Thanks.


----------



## freecham

Nice tip Simeon !


----------



## MusicStudent

So here is my problem that Simeon identifies so clearly. I bought Intimate Strings and I love them, but I don't love the fact that there is no preset to combine longs and shorts. Turns out this preset is available over in Epic Strings. I do not know if this issue is common in other string libraries or not. So the solution is to buy Epic Strings to get my preset (pretty sure I will love the sounds). The UNIFY is just a level of complexity I don't want to deal with. 

So am I being too hard on Spitfire thinking they should have provided the LIVE preset in both libraries? Can I ask them to fix this omission? Or am I being naive in this expectation?


----------



## mybadmemory

juven said:


> spitfire If we continue with this excellent concept, I have a feeling we'll be getting Originals versions of ChamberStrings and StudioStrinds.



So far Originals have been based either on older libraries that are no longer available for purchase, or on completely new recordings. So, probably not as long as those two still are active products?


----------



## Double Helix

Greetings, Simeon ~
I realize you started this thread is a few months ago, but--as a relative VI-Control newbie--I stumbled upon it as I was searching around in BBCSO Discover threads. As it happens, I, too, use Unify and am over the moon regarding how our pal PlugInGuru has incorporated Discovery. Endless possibilities within, and I was particularly interested in how you set up the velocity switching between the different Spitfire Audio string/orchestra sets.
I have scanned Epic Strings, BBCSO Discovery, and Contemporary Drama Toolkit into Unify. I would further encourage @MusicStudent to download the no-cost demo version of Unify--although it can go mind-bendingly deep (which I *love* about the program), just skimming around the included patches is wild & inspiring (As of this writing, I believe Unify Standard is holding at $79).

Anyway, thanks for your enthusiastic demos, Simeon. The Unify/BBCSO union is addicting.

edit: spellin' R us


----------



## MusicStudent

> I would further encourage @MusicStudent to download the no-cost demo version of Unify-


Thanks for the shout-out above. I do happen to have a little down time, so maybe now is a good time to checkout Unify a bit more.


----------



## MusicStudent

OK, i jumped on board and dropped the $90 USD. Since then my head has been spinning for the past 4 hours. This thing is a bit deep with a lot of concepts, terminology and workflows which are foreign to me. And for the first hour or two I had a buyers remorse anxiety attack. But then .... ...... wait for it.... ..... I was somehow, by the grace of God, able to get several of my libraries installed along with the free BBSCO Discover patch and the Spitfire Labs patch and the heavens opened. UNIFY appears to be the mother of all VST hosts. The layering of sounds from multiple instruments on a single track by playing them simultaneously is a bit new to me and was very encouraging. So thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. I guess it was really just a matter of timing.


----------



## InLight-Tone

Can anyone tell me if in Unify you can use Midi generating VST's and route them as well?


----------



## Double Helix

MusicStudent said:


> I was somehow, by the grace of God, able to get several of my libraries installed along with the free BBSCO Discover patch and the Spitfire Labs patch and the heavens opened. UNIFY appears to be the mother of all VST hosts. The layering of sounds from multiple instruments on a single track by playing them simultaneously is a bit new to me and was very encouraging. So thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. I guess it was really just a matter of timing.


@MusicStudent, I can *totally* relate. Congratulations on taking the plunge. Unify is unique among plug-ins, and I am continually stumbling upon new features.
I think you've made the right decision. I am enjoying it right along with you.


----------



## MusicStudent

InLight-Tone said:


> Can anyone tell me if in Unify you can use Midi generating VST's and route them as well?


Best to have someone who knows this software better than I, but I am counting on that being possible when UNIFY is placed on a track in Reaper. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gamersensual14

Simeon said:


> I have been so very surprised by Spitfire Audio's Orig!nals Series. I am going to explore Epic Strings which has a much different sound and feel than Intimate Strings. I am also going to compare Epic Strings with Intimate Strings, BBCSO, and ALBION ONE Strings. Join me, I know it is going to be "Epic"!
> 
> 
> 
> @Spitfire Team



I'm just so amazed to see you playing. Honestly, I wish I could barely play like that. 

Also, great video! Really shows what the originals are capable of!
I thought about getting those series of plugins a while ago but I feel like in the end I'm going to buy more expensive and complete plugins that sound more cohesive and these are going to be there without getting much use; any opiniones on this?

Best regards!


----------



## robgb

Simeon said:


> Here you go:



You can do this with Kontakt versions of Spitfire instruments. If you Control click an articulation, you can set up the same kind of velocity switching between articulations.


----------



## Zedcars

robgb said:


> You can do this with Kontakt versions of Spitfire instruments. If you Control click an articulation, you can set up the same kind of velocity switching between articulations.


Yep. You can also do this easily in Cubase. In the MIDI Modifiers section you can set the Range of note value and/or velocity. Set this appropriately on two tracks, select both tracks and start playing.


----------

